# Extending your 'Slide'



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

OK, - - here's a few pics that may (hopefully) help those who were asking about how to extend the 'length-of-stride' capacity on their SCMS saws.

My particular saw is a Bosch 4412, - - it's 'length of cut' is about 12 1/2", - - these pics will demonstrate a simple method to extend that length of cut to about 16 1/2". I did this (for demonstration purposes only), - - by making (I should say 'throwing-together') an L-shaped 'Tilt-Board-Table' made of 1/4" luanne and 1 X 3 spruce, - - measuring about 7 1/2" X 2 1/4".

Obviously, - - each particular saw will need it's own 'custom-dimensioned' table, - - and also, just as obvious, your tables can be made as intricate as you want them, - - this demonstration is just enough to get your own wheels turning!!

The first pic is of the saw ending at it's maximum 'stride' (about the 12 1/2" point), - - the second pic is how I normally pivot the piece upward and into the 'fuller' diameter of the blade while I'm cutting to achieve a much longer stride (I DO NOT RECOMMEND ANYONE TRIES IT THIS WAY!!), - - the third pic is a simplified version of a much smarter, much safer, and much more recommended way of doing it.

OK, - - with all that understood, - - here goes (I hope they don't come out too blurry) . . .


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Oh, - - and like I say, - - I just made a small 'demo-version' table here, - - but if you were to make one similar (but longer) you would want to 'set' your saw 'depth of cut' adjustment to 1/4" high (in this instance), - - so as not too cut completely through the base of your customized 'tilt-board'.


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks Tom, good trick. It will come in handy I'm sure.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

dayspring said:


> Thanks Tom, good trick. It will come in handy I'm sure.


Good, - - glad to hear it!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

#3 is a good tip and thanks for downsizing #2 and I know that most of us have done it. We call it 'chasing the blade', know that it is dangerous and keep doing it.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

bumpety-bump . . . :thumbsup:


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks for the bump Tom, I must of missed this thread the first time around.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

OK, those fingernails are too clean. Those are white collar fingers! LOL.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Any decent carpenter knows the importance of his nails . . . :laughing:


----------



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

Ahem...table saw has a great "length of stride". And you don't have to worry about the kick-back and various other hazards from that operation:whistling.

Not tryin' to dog you Tom, just my 2 cents. I've never had to work with a miter cut on my scms that didn't fit. If you're making straight cuts, just drop it on the table saw.

Hey, you can hate me even outside the politics forum:thumbup:


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

That's alright, no problem, - - it's just a method for your SCMS to get wider cuts. Some guys don't happen to have a table saw on the job, - - or, - - they've already got the miter saw set up and are looking to save time.

Also, the table saw is not only more dangerous to use for crosscutting (more chance of kickback), - - but it's usually highly inconvenient for crosscutting long pieces.

Any crosscutting done on a table saw is much safer with a crosscut-sled. But again, - - the SCMS, if already set up, can be much more convenient.

Like any other advice or ideas, - - it's only applicable to those who percieve a value to it for their own particular situations . . . 

Now, - - maybe I should just go and start a thread about you in Politics for that . . . :laughing: J/K


----------



## 3926 (Dec 7, 2005)

If i am cutting a piece say 13" wide i will lift the piece to cut the last bit but anything bigger i flip the board over and then you have another 12 " to cut with :whistling


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Jeez, - - I bet no one here ever even though of that.

Thanks loads . . . :laughing:


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Talking about carpentry, - - is it my imagination or this 'board' starting to go down-hill??


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

And to think I was about to give an explanation today on_ how to increase the bevel of your circular saw without the aid of a jig or bevel-block_. :shifty:

I think instead, - - I'll hereby offer 'the floor' to _*Heritage and Cranbrooke*_ to explain it . . . 

You're on, guys, - - let's hear how it can be done, - - your fan clubs are waiting on you's . . . :thumbsup:


----------



## 3926 (Dec 7, 2005)

Tom R said:


> Jeez, - - I bet no one here ever even though of that.
> 
> Thanks loads . . . :laughing:


Don,t mention it :thumbsup:


----------

